# Probleme mit der Netzwerkkarte



## qde (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
seitdem ich einen neuen Computer habe, versuche ich vergeblich Linux mit einer Netzwerkverbindung zu installieren. Ich habe das Mainboard K9N Neo nForce 550 mit einer Netzwerkkarte onboard, die unter Windows ohne Probleme seinen Dienst tut. 
Allerdings wird die Netzwerkkarte vom Debiansetup nicht erkannt und auch über LiveCds wie Knoppix oder Backtrack komme ich leider nicht weiter. Woran könnte das liegen? Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. 

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen.


----------



## franz007 (20. Januar 2007)

Laut Ubuntu Hardwaredatenbank läuft dein Mainboard unter Ubuntu
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware...head-76be9963ca1706f0e8f0560ad2dbc5c60375f6d4


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. Januar 2007)

Du musst entweder das Modul forcedeth aktiviert haben oder es im Kernel einkompilliert haben für alle nforce Chipsätze.


----------

